# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > MEMBER'S CYCLE RESULTS >  First Cycle Log 600mg Test-e

## stephen_295

I tried to edit my previous thread to keep everything together so instead of writing again what is already written I will post a link to the other thread. (Admin let me know if this is not allowed)

http://forums.steroid.com/members-pi...ady-cycle.html

Update: 
Day 10 of cycle: Gained 6lbs.. Probably down to the fact that I'm eating a lot more as I was cutting right before I started the cycle!
Few Pics:


As always... Opinions and comments are welcome!

----------


## smile

Good luck man ! I'll be following , Keep posting results and progress pictures every week.

----------


## smile

are you running HCG and/or arimidex (anastrozole) with the test-e ?

----------


## 629

In to follow

----------


## stephen_295

> are you running HCG and/or arimidex (anastrozole) with the test-e ?


Running .25mg arimidex eod..
Not running HCG but can be got if I need it

----------


## BG

Good job, was lurking in the other thread. make sure you have it in your head that you are going to train naturally after this cycle. Dont get caught up in cycle after cycle abuse. You did this right from the start, do it totaly right and you will have a great physique and be healthy !! Be a good idea to run some hcg .

----------


## stephen_295

Thanks BG!
All going well so far! 
Did my 4th shot today and all went well! 
Took my 1st dose of arimidex too.
Had a great chest workout today.. Beat my personal record by getting 5 full reps of 105lbs dumbells (Flat chest Press)

----------


## stephen_295

Some meal prep for tomarrow as will be working the whole day..
-75g Oats & 78g Protein Shake
-110g Wholemeal Pasta & 150g Steak
-180g Wholemeal Pasta & 150g Chicken
-110g Wholemeal Pasta & 150g Steak
This food will bring me up to about 4:30pm.
(Fruit will be added at breakfast)
Dinner and last meal yet to be decided!

Food above breakdown is 
381g carbs 
224g protein
37g fat
=2766 Cals

----------


## stephen_295

Day off today from the gym..
Nutrition on track!
Things are good

----------


## 629

You feeling any different? Mentally?

----------


## smile

> Some meal prep for tomarrow as will be working the whole day..
> -75g Oats & 78g Protein Shake
> -110g Wholemeal Pasta & 150g Steak
> -180g Wholemeal Pasta & 150g Chicken
> -110g Wholemeal Pasta & 150g Steak
> This food will bring me up to about 4:30pm.
> (Fruit will be added at breakfast)
> Dinner and last meal yet to be decided!
> 
> ...


Nice!!

----------


## stephen_295

> You feeling any different? Mentally?


In what way?
Feeling the same as normal, just stronger!!
And it's deff not placebo

----------


## stephen_295

Day 17:
Current weight 210lbs. Strength increasing across the board!

----------


## stephen_295

Good back session today!
I've realised I workout for longer than I probably should, thus decreasing intensity.. 
I was in a rush today and had the best back workout I've had in weeks!
I'll try to keep this thread update with pictures as there's nothing I hate more than a picturless log!

----------


## stephen_295

Shoulder workout today.
Good pump throughout and hit a new pr.
82lbs Dumbell press!
Will post updated weight tomarrow morning

----------


## stephen_295

Day 23:
Weight this morning was 216lbs.
New P.R on Dumbell chest press @ 110lbs for 5 Reps

----------


## stephen_295



----------


## smile

Good progress !! 
What brand test are you running?

----------


## stephen_295

> Good progress !! 
> What brand test are you running?


Not sure if I can mention brands on forum, but if this is not allowed can mod please remove?
300mg/1mg test-e Biomed

----------


## Brett N

Progress looks good. Do you have a workout that you are following or have you designed one on your own. Just curious if it was a workout I could go and look at online. 

Brands are ok to mention, not sources. Keep up the good work man, I'll be lurking to see how it is going.

----------


## stephen_295

> Progress looks good. Do you have a workout that you are following or have you designed one on your own. Just curious if it was a workout I could go and look at online. 
> 
> Brands are ok to mention, not sources. Keep up the good work man, I'll be lurking to see how it is going.


Just follow my own! Have slight variations every couple of weeks! 
Cool thanks for that info!
Can't say if the Biomed gear is anything special as it's my first cycle but i've heard all good reports. 
It's deff working as strength is increasing and have noticed myself some size gain this week in the arms which I think is one of my weaker body parts!
Thanks for all followers on this thread!

----------


## smile

> Not sure if I can mention brands on forum, but if this is not allowed can mod please remove?
> 300mg/1mg test-e Biomed


Yes you can mention brands of gear.

----------


## jgrayson60

Nice man

----------


## stephen_295

Day 34:
Strength still increasing.
New PR: 40kg dumbell shoulder press.
Noticing some mass gain now.
Diet hasn't been as good as I would have liked it to be this week due to lack of money..
But payday was today so I did a big shop! Trying to keep as clean as possible running up to christmas.

----------


## smile

getting SWOLE ! Keep up the good work.

----------


## stephen_295

> getting SWOLE ! Keep up the good work.


Thanks man! Trying my best!

----------


## stephen_295

I am naturally gyno prone as had it coming and going as a teenager. Felt slight lump behind left nipple so upped arimidex to .5mg eod.
Really starting to dry me out.

----------


## Buster Brown

> I am naturally gyno prone as had it coming and going as a teenager. Felt slight lump behind left nipple so upped arimidex to .5mg eod.
> Really starting to dry me out.


Might want to use Nov if u start to develop a lump that way you want crash your estro by using to much adex. I had to do this two cycles ago and it worked well. Good luck on your cycle and have fun!

----------


## stephen_295

What kind of dosage would you reccomend running on nolva alongside the arimidex if I was to drop it back down to .25 eod?

----------


## pumping_iron86

Solid gains brother, keep us posted!

----------


## king6 II

Your gains are very impressive. I think first timers should definetly subscribe to this thread so they understand just how effective a test only cycle can be. It seems as though most people are wanting to run multiple compounds for their first cycle, i.e. test, dbol or test and tren and dbol. I was one of them. Hats off to you bro for doing your research, good luck on your cycle and keep up the good work!

----------


## stephen_295

> Your gains are very impressive. I think first timers should definetly subscribe to this thread so they understand just how effective a test only cycle can be. It seems as though most people are wanting to run multiple compounds for their first cycle, i.e. test, dbol or test and tren and dbol. I was one of them. Hats off to you bro for doing your research, good luck on your cycle and keep up the good work!


Thanks man! Appreciate that! I have a friend who is running his first cycle too at the moment.. I have been researching this for years as I've always had a good interest in the different compounds. I wanted to do a basic test-e cycle as I knew it would help me grow, my friend on the other hand (after much nagging from me) still decided to run sust-300 from week 1-8, Dbol 50mg week 1-4 and prop 100mg eod from week 8-12.
I tried and tried to get him to see the downsides of this and steer him towards something more basic like my own cycle and he wouldn't listen. In my opinion, my gains are more impressive.. I'm about 4 inches shorter than him, I've gained about 4lbs more than him so far, and I'm not carrying half as much water as he is.
It's a good learning experience for everyone though no matter what cycle people decide to run! I think if people are going to stay in this game they will come to their senses eventually! Just some sooner than others!

----------


## stephen_295

Sorry, mean I'm 4 inches TALLER than him

----------


## Cuz

> What kind of dosage would you reccomend running on nolva alongside the arimidex if I was to drop it back down to .25 eod?


ive heard mixed reviews on runnin nolva with dex, some say its ok others not ao much. I know its a hassel, but switching to aromasin at 12.5 eod and 20mg nolva would be best suited believe if you are developing a lump. im going to find out exactly what to do with the nolva/dex situation so ill know exactly myself

----------


## Cuz

> Sorry, mean I'm 4 inches TALLER than him


nice gains, btw. sucks being tall and bodybuilding doesnt it lol.

----------


## stephen_295

Thanks for the reply Chadcuz1985!!
Yeh it does, but I think it's more impressive than being shorter!

Also forgot to mention I hit a new Personal best last night..
55kg (120lbs) flat dumbell press for 3 rep's!
Before I started my cycle I was barely hitting 42.5kg dumbells

----------


## Trevtrev

Keep up the great work!

----------


## stephen_295

No pump.
Pre workout.

----------


## king6 II

Looking thick bro. Got me looking forward to my test cycle.

----------


## stephen_295



----------


## SteveUK

> No pump.
> Pre workout.
> Attachment 147493


I think you should check your macros and increase your cals, I could of took you before your cycle and got more size on you without gear. Post your current diet macro and cals bro. I would think you will be 1000 or more calories lower than you need to be for your build.

----------


## ruiner_

Sounds good and looking good.

----------


## Schmicc

Ya making some good gains there mate and ya thread is a good read. I'm a little ways off my first cycle, it's good reading a log like this with pics.

----------


## SoLiDST33L

Is this your complete cycle plan?

Weeks 1 & 2
600mg Testosterone Enanthate 

Weeks 3-12
600mg Testosterone Enanthate 
1mg Arimidex Every Other Day

Just Wondering Nice results!

----------


## NaturalUN

Damn good gains so far, post the rest dude!!!

----------


## Megalomaniac

Brand new to the forum and am really liking this log - this is exactly what someone needs when thinking of trying gear for the first time. Have you had any side effects?

----------


## Schmicc

What happened to this guy

----------


## stephen_295

Sorry for the lack of replies everyone!!
I unfortunately had to stop my cycle after 6 weeks due to personal reasons!
I waited 2 weeks after my last shot and followed pct protocol the same as if I was completing a 12 week cycle.
Have kicked my diet and training into overdrive now to try keep gaining naturally and cutting bodyfat until I start another cycle (Probably in September).
Next cycle will be the exact same as this cycle!
Picture taken today. 2 weeks into cut.

----------


## stephen_295

Feeling good. Never out visible ab's before!

----------


## Cuz

Lookin ripped brotha

----------


## stephen_295

Recent pic

----------


## Lee_1978

Really inspiring stuff, dude. I'm thinking of running an almost identical cycle shortly.

How's the diet going?

----------


## stephen_295

> Really inspiring stuff, dude. I'm thinking of running an almost identical cycle shortly.
> 
> How's the diet going?



Thanks man! Ive noticed the biggest change in myself in the last 4 weeks due to diet! It's going well.. Keeping pretty strict.. down about 6-7lbs since I started cutting.

----------

